# Evansville, IN herf - July 2nd (this Sunday)



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Or AKA - the Not So SoCal herf....

Ok, sorry for the short notice, but this has been being tossed around for a couple of weeks, and has come down to just having to settle on a day.

This will being held at my home. I'm on the Eastside of Evansville, near the U of E campus. Plan on starting anytime after noon. Will be firing up the grill throughout the afternoon, and sitting out back enjoying the company.

Weather depending, we will be hanging out in the back yard.

Of course, this will be wife friendly... 

PM me for addy info, or post here with any questions, or if you are interested in attending.

Looking forward to a great day of cigars and company.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm there! Need us to bring anything?

Make sure to have the chips warmed up.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Can't wait to see some of the guys from the Louisville herf again!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> Can't wait to see some of the guys from the Louisville herf again!


Unfortunately, I may be the only one coming from there. SORRY!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

ky toker said:


> I'm there! *Need us to bring anything?*
> 
> Make sure to have the chips warmed up.


Ken, can't think of anything in particular. We should have most of the basics covered. So, unless there is anything "special", just your pretty self....:r


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

hummmmmmmmm......May have to get t E-ville this weekend. If it wasnt for work and the wifes plans, I would have alot of fun in my life


Jeremy


Dont count me in until I say for sure, but...maybe


----------



## VinnDog (Feb 26, 2006)

Gosh, I'd like to go but I have plans already... I do look forward to meeting a few MidWest BOTL's on my next trip out there!

Take it easy,
VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I know you said it was "wife friendly" but how bout "beer friendly"


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

OilMan said:


> I know you said it was "wife friendly" but how bout "beer friendly"


Jeremy, bring all the beer you would like. I will have a selection of adult beverages, but I'm not a beer expert, so I would struggle to get something for everyone.

Shoot me a PM when you know if you can make it.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

As much as I would like to make it guys, I will be spending the weekend with my grandfather in Murray, KY. He has lung cancer and wanted me to take him fishing this weekend. I would like to make the herf, but I feel like I need to be with him. You all have a good weekend.

Jeremy


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Ian, I'm sorry we won't be able to get there either. I have to work Monday and would have to leave too early to get back in time. Sure wish we could though. Would love to meet up with you guys again.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Damn!! I won't be able to make it. We've been talking about this herf for a while now and I'm glad it's finally happening, but unfortunately during a time in which I'll be out of town. My wife and I will be in Hilton Head for the week. I'll light one up on Sunday while on the beach in your guys' honor. Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Are we going to have cigars at this herf?  Or should I say smoke.

Ian, I won't be able to pickup a bottle of the Fighting Cock bourbon this week but I'll grab you a bottle sometime for you to try. It's decent, not much for the sipping scene, and comes with a 103 proof kick to it.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Are we going to have cigars at this herf?  Or should I say smoke.
> 
> Ian, I won't be able to pickup a bottle of the Fighting Cock bourbon this week but I'll grab you a bottle sometime for you to try. It's decent, not much for the sipping scene, and comes with a 103 proof kick to it.


So many fighting "cock" comments, so little time.

I'm not sure if you want to bring any of those nasty cigar things, though. How about a tasty Swisher or Phillie, I hear the berry flavor is to die for. :r


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

man I wish I could come but I dont think im going to be able to make it this weekend either, this new wife stuff is already getting interesting


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

You guys still herfin'?!


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, how bout an update or pics or something. Dam, wish I could have made it


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2006)

Wish I could have made it. Today is my son’s birthday and my sister gave birth to my new nephew today as well. Let me know for the next one and maybe some of us SoKy boys can get together and head that way.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Yup we had it...I just got in and man what day filled with great cigars and great company. Me, Ian, Ken (kytoker) and our wives had a great time. We also had a chance to get on the phone to chat with several other CS members. Ian will have all the details (with pics?) posted later today I would imagine. I had about a weeks worth of smokes today! I had,
HdM Epi #1
Taboada Pyramid (puff, puff, pass) :dr :dr :dr Thanks Ian!
Party Lusi
HdM DC
I think this is all...
I had a great time everyone, can't wait to do it again (once my nicotine level recedes  )

Jeff


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Junior said:


> Wish I could have made it. Today is my son's birthday and my sister gave birth to my new nephew today as well. Let me know for the next one and maybe some of us SoKy boys can get together and head that way.


Not to treadjack but us SoKy boys need to get together anyway, down here.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Monday morning work sucks!

Had a damn good time at Ian's yesterday. Drinks, cigars, good company - what more could you ask for? Even the wives seem like they were enjoying themselves. And you know the host sent me on my way with a parting gift; first full of smokes.

Thanks for having us out, the food, drinks and cigars. And it was good to see you all again.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Ian: "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to drevim again."

Jeff (PuffyD), thanks for the those cigars; Don Pepin I believe. Tell your wife it was nice to (meet) see her again and glad she made it out.

Ian, what are those cigars you gave me so I can make note? Tell your wife thank you for having us out and that Brandy & I appreciate her hospitality.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Pics and all the gory details to follow, gotta go get the kids now.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, I'm glad to see the Eville herfers made it home safe and sound. I'm more amazed that Ken is at work, I thought our friends Evan Williams and Basil Hayden may have kept him down. Ken, thank you for the generous gift of some amazing bourbon, that I'd not had before (Basil, if you haven't tried it, TRY IT).

We got the herf going at around 1PM, got to chat with Anita, Frank, Paul(MAC), and Alan (Kansashat) on a Skype herf for a bit. Enjoyed some of KCs finest BBQ sauce on some burgers and Brats (thanks again Pete), and I finally shoved Jeff out the door at 3AM :r . A full day of herfing to be sure!!

Here are some pics of the festivities:

From R to L: Brandy (Ken's wife), Jeff (Puffdaddy), Ken (*IN* toker), and myself. On a side note, I'm enjoying an '01 H. Upmann Monarch, another of Ken's gifts (my first, thank you Brother)

The virtual herfers, Frank, Anita, Paul, and Alan, just missed Brent (CBF).

The prettier end of the table (R to L) Amy (Jeff's wife), Brandy (Ken's), and Rae, the hostess (mine).

More to come......


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Continued....



Jeff and Amy

Sorry didn't realize unitl it was too late we missed getting a pic of Ken and Brandy together.


Two things in life that make me happy...


...I mean, these are the two things....


...I mean, the only thing that REALLY makes me happy (this ones ok, right dear?!?)


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

And finally......



Ken in his "come hither" pose (photoshop, anyone :r )



Am I starting to look like Tony Soprano, or is it just me?


Had a great time guys, can't wait to do it again soon!!!!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Looks like a good time was had by all!

Hey, why wasn't I invited to the Skype herf?....


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

PuffDaddy said:


> Taboada Pyramid (puff, puff, pass) :dr :dr :dr Thanks Ian!


:tpd: Ian brought out a nice cigar for the pass & as well he started my day off with a great Partagas.

I wasn't too awake this morning when I posted, I've been slowly coming to life. I didn't drink too much yesterday, but I left feeling pretty good and darn sure I wasn't driving home.

Ian was a gracious host, not only opening up his home to us but also opening up the gates of heaven and allowing us to witness the 8th layer.  Be prepared to stain your shorts as Ian paws thru his chest of treasures.

I am glad we came out. Had a great time hanging out and eating some tasty food Ian and Rae served up. And Ian give a big thank you to Rae for me. Brandy was kind of worried about coming down and not really knowing you all and Rae took care of it.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

How long did you guys keep going?

Luckily we left when we did. I initially told my mother, whom was watching Aden, that we'd be back around 8:30.:r Lets try 11pm. Unfortunately we could just let him stay there last night or it wouldn't have been a big deal to stay a bit longer.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

drevim said:


> And finally......
> Ken in his "come hither" pose (photoshop, anyone :r )
> *That is actually looking like the bathroom emergency look. Are they the same?*
> 
> ...


We'll need to another.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Yes Ken, pervs of a feather, think the same :r 

But how could I have forgotten this last pic.....



Jeff at midnight, it ain't pretty!!!! (actually it wasn't midnight, but the same applies)


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Looks like a good time, really sorry I missed it!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Looks like a good time, really sorry I missed it!


I'm glad you planned that herf for us, I have a great time. 



> Yes Ken, pervs of a feather, think the same


:r I knew it.



> Jeff at midnight, it ain't pretty!!!! (actually it wasn't midnight, but the same applies)


I must have drank him straight. :al


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

:r :r :r The virtual herfers.. what were the tools for? 

Looks like you all had a GREAT time!! Sorry to have missed it. At least we were there somehow.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

ky toker said:


> I must have drank him straight. :al


Ok, that comment needs some explanation!!!!:r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

nice pics..looks like a good time..


----------



## Spagg (Mar 24, 2005)

Glad you all had a great time!!


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Sure wished I could have made it. Looks like you all had a great time and some good smokes.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like an awesome time Ian! You, Jeff and Ken all look purty happy in dem pics! Is that Vodka I see you chugging? (I'm gonna need to send you some Stoli!)

Looks like your better halves all enjoyed the herf too....very cool...hope I get a raincheck.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Looks like an awesome time Ian! You, Jeff and Ken all look purty happy in dem pics! Is that Vodka I see you chugging? (I'm gonna need to send you some Stoli!)
> 
> Looks like your better halves all enjoyed the herf too....very cool...hope I get a raincheck.


Any time my Brother, any time! The door is always open.

About the drink, blame Jeff, it's all his fault :r


----------

